
Neural Modules (NeMo): A toolkit for conversational AI - option
https://github.com/NVIDIA/NeMo
======
mijoharas
I was trying to understand the significance of this. There is a blog post
here[0]. (I had a brief glance, please correct me if I'm wrong) It seems to be
a framework allowing neural networks (and layers of neural networks) to be
composed together more easily.

It's not completely clear to me what the advantages are without digging in, I
assume to simplify/standardise the interface between the layers?

[0] [https://devblogs.nvidia.com/neural-modules-for-speech-
langua...](https://devblogs.nvidia.com/neural-modules-for-speech-language-
models/)

~~~
option
it has “neural type” system which check what can be connected to what. Also,
comes with several modules for speech recognition and NLP

------
falsedan
> _A “Neural Module” is a block of code that computes a set of outputs from a
> set of inputs._

I struggle to find any clarity in this description. You can omit most of it:

> _[...] code [...] computes [...] output [...] from [...] input [...]_

Which is true, and trivial. This important points for understanding (what kind
of input? what kind of output? why sets? what's 'Neural' about functions?) is
all missing.

~~~
gawi
Further in the text:

> A Neural Module’s inputs/outputs have a Neural Type, that describes the
> semantics, the axis order, and the dimensions of the input/output tensor.
> This typing allows Neural Modules to be safely chained together to build
> applications, as in the ASR example below.

~~~
falsedan
> _inputs /outputs have a Neural Type, that describes the semantics, the axis
> order, and the dimensions of the input/output tensor_

Does that really answer any of my questions? What's 'Neural' about the type?

~~~
MrEldritch
Sounds kind of like what's described in _Neural Networks, Types, and
Functional Programming_ : [http://colah.github.io/posts/2015-09-NN-Types-
FP/](http://colah.github.io/posts/2015-09-NN-Types-FP/)

~~~
falsedan
Is that mentioned in the readme? Is this readme worth reading if you don't
already know what the project is about?

